# PPI A404 Black Art Series Amp



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Mine.

PPI A404 Black Art Amp MADE IN USA! Excellent Condition [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] | eBay


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

metanium said:


> Mine.
> 
> PPI A404 Black Art Amp MADE IN USA! Excellent Condition [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] | eBay


That is so beautiful!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Lunchbox12 said:


> That is so beautiful!


Thank you man!


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice looking amp. i always wonder thou why people just cut the wires and leave them connected? not saying it is but anytime i see that i think the amp was stolen


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I left them that way because I wasn't prepping it for a re-install. I don't like fooling with any screws, even the ones on the connectors, more than I have to. Plus the wire gives you something to grab on to when you need to pull the connectors out to prep it for installation.

And last, yeah I stole it!


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol i guess i never thought if that. removing those connectors is a PITA sometimes


----------

